# Recommendations for Guided Pheasant hunt



## dkcabell (Feb 28, 2005)

I'm a new user to the forum and am looking to this august body of knowledge to steer us in the right direction.

I have a group of 6-8 guys that do an annual hunt together. This coming fall will be our fourth annual trip and we are looking to do a guided pheasant hunt. We would really appreciate a couple of first hand recommendations to get us started on the screening process.

We have a few key principals that guide us in the search.
-Prefer N. Dakota, S. Dakota, or Nebraska
-Want a full package hunt including lodging. (Want home cooked meals, cleaning birds, etc. Its not that we are lazy, but we splurge once a year)
- Allows post- hunt recreational beverages at the lodge 
-must be hunting wild birds, nothing pen raised.
-need guides with dogs. Gettin dogs to SD from Georgia can be a problem.

If anyone would be willing to offer their favorites, we would be truly grateful.

Thanks,

David


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

South Dakota has MANY "resorts" that would fit your idea of hunting. Good Luck


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

David.

Not trying to be a jerk but most sportsmen that frequent this site are freelance hunters.

Hunting North Dakota does not require the use of a guide to have a quality upland hunt or any hunt for that matter.

If you chose to Hunt North Dakota and still want to use a guide service, South Central and South West ND are the best places to start, North West ND also typically has very good upland hunting.

If you want to come up and freelance hunt the same areas can be hunted but access will be a challenge, but available by knocking on a few doors.

Good luck and welcome to the site.

Later
Bob


----------



## dkcabell (Feb 28, 2005)

Hi Bob,

Thank you for the reply. And I do appreciate the heads up on the nature of this forum and the focus on freelance hunting. Please forgive the intrusion.

Thanks

David


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

David 
I did not consider you request an intrusion. I would like to think that the majority on this site will accept the views of others and respect them. Diversity is one of the things that make this site so interesting. I hope you do come to ND and enjoy your experience, no matter how you chose to hunt. ND is not like any other place in the country, we sometimes get a little carried away trying to protect and preserve ND natural resources, and the debates get heated. ND is in a position where things change slowly, we have the ability to see what certain aspects of the big picture of hunting have done to other states and most here would prefer that ND not go in that direction. If you come here to hunt you will see what I mean. :beer:

Bob


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Please Head over to South Dakota. They have the hunt, or should I say shoot, you're looking for this year.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

David....Bob is right....we are in a life and death struggle against commercialization here in ND.I don't believe any of us here on the site use a G/O to hunt.In fact it is not allowed to post a web site address of a G/O on this site.There are no G/O sponsors here either.

I agree with the above....SD is much more commercialized than ND is.

If you want to freelance,then ND is 100% better than SD.


----------



## huntinmo (Jun 24, 2004)

Ken W. wrote: "If you want to freelance,then ND is 100% better than SD."

I have been to both and agree with this statement. However, I am prepared to freelance and some people may not be. If you want a SD recommendation that would fulfill your expectations, please send me a PM.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Come on guys take a look here at what the man said. He does not want to knock on doors,they want to be pampered. So whats wrong with that? But hey lets send them to SD, lets see 6 guys at $300.00 per day lets say they stay 3 days. Hmm thats $5400.00 now they will fly in here rent a car probably dump a bunch of money at Scheels. Sorry guys this is nothing but a win win for North Dakota.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Look at what his principals are....does this descibe SD or ND better???

Sure there are G/O in ND that provide good pheasant hunting....but lets face it,SD has a LOT more.And ND is MUCH better if you want to do it yourself with your OWN dogs.


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Ken, True there are more in SD than ND. and yes ND is much more freindly to the freelancer. To take isssue with you Ken, these guys want a guided hunt. There are many GOOD outfitters in North Dakota, these guys are going to drop a bunch of money anyway so why shouldn't we capitalise on this? People such as myself are not going away you may as well face it. There is room for both groups in this state but much needs to be done. Blaming guides for everything in this state is childish, its time to work for a common cause and thats whats good for North Dakota.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Sorry,
Without the proliferation of guides and outfitters in the state there would not be the amount of leased and posted land there is now. Too many guides making money on guys like these that want a good time but don't want to work for it. If you guys want to shoot find a place that does that but ND for the most part has wild birds, that are owned by the state. Unfortunately we are getting more and more outfitters trying to make money on the public resource.......then again you might be able to find a g/o that would open up his land to you for free to show you how nice the guiding industry can be in ND.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

g/o said:


> Come on guys take a look here at what the man said. He does not want to knock on doors,they want to be pampered. So whats wrong with that? But hey lets send them to SD, lets see 6 guys at $300.00 per day lets say they stay 3 days. Hmm thats $5400.00 now they will fly in here rent a car probably dump a bunch of money at Scheels. Sorry guys this is nothing but a win win for North Dakota.


Look at your name G/O Guide/Outfitter, The problem with your equation is it is *YOU* making the 300 a person. Then they rent a car, ohhh 40 dollars a day for 4 days, that equals 120 dollars going to a national chain(avis) I think that this is wrong on all accounts. :-?


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

Bob Kellam said:


> David
> I did not consider you request an intrusion. I would like to think that the majority on this site will accept the views of others and respect them. Diversity is one of the things that make this site so interesting. I hope you do come to ND and enjoy your experience, no matter how you chose to hunt. ND is not like any other place in the country, we sometimes get a little carried away trying to protect and preserve ND natural resources, and the debates get heated. ND is in a position where things change slowly, we have the ability to see what certain aspects of the big picture of hunting have done to other states and most here would prefer that ND not go in that direction. If you come here to hunt you will see what I mean. :beer:
> 
> Bob


Well said, Bob! :beer: :beer:


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Field Hunter, Again I will disagree with you but I'm sure you expect that. Even without Outfitters the good land in this state would still be posted and you would still have to seek permission. The public trust argument does not fly sorry. The guys hunting these birds are just as entitiled to them as you. Look to ways of working together instead of pointing your finger at everything and saying there the problem.

ej4, Where I went to school 4 time 40 was 160. Cleary you have no idea what buisness is all about. I suggest you talk to your boss about how many times a dollar gets turned. I would also suggest a buisness class and economics class also.


----------



## ej4prmc (Dec 3, 2004)

g/o said:


> ej4, Where I went to school 4 time 40 was 160. Cleary you have no idea what buisness is all about. I suggest you talk to your boss about how many times a dollar gets turned. I would also suggest a buisness class and economics class also.


Excuss me for making a mistake, yes it is 160 dollars. Your sugestion I take a bus. class, is far fetched. You see I use to manage a company that did 5-12 MILLION dollers worth the bus. a year, so I think I do know a little about that. You speak of the dollar being turned, Where do you think that Avis buys it's cars? Not locally. I really don't mind these "gentleman" coming out to hunt as long as they follow the rules/laws of this state. What I do have a problem with is you making things tough for the average joe do go out with friends and family to shot a bird.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

g/o, you're right again.....we don't agree. The land that would be posted anyway would be there......but there would be a much better chance that a freelancer would be able to access it if it wasn't being held by an outfitter. You've got to agree with that. You can say all you want that outfitters would be willing to let people hunt if they asked but you know as well as everyone that it just doesn't happen on a consistent or frequent basis.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

If the state wouldn't let people sell our wildlife we wouldn't have o/g's in our state. Sure we would still have private game reserves but they would be pretty small if the operators/owners of them had to buy the products they sell. 8)


----------



## g/o (Jul 13, 2004)

Field Hunter, Have you ever asked a g/o permission to hunt? If you came to my place on opening of pheasant season the answer would probably be no. If you would stop at most landowners places the same answer would probably be given. Come back later and you will probably find a different attitiude. Want to come earlier and more frequent do your homework get out before and meet the people and get to know them and try to understand there point of view. And try thanking them a thank you card goes along way. I'll give you an example,last year I let 37 residents hunt and 7 nonresidents. I got 5 xmas cards and thanks from non residents I got 0 from the residents. Now who would you be letting on next year?

ej4, who work there at Avis,where do they buy there gas etc etc. are you starting to see the light? You residents have such an advantage living here you just need to take advantage of it.

buckseye, I have never SOLD ANY WILDLIFE nor do I know of anyone who has if you do please contact the Game and Fish immediately.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

o/g I don't think anyone on this site is as ignorant as you wish. If any type of hunting license is reguired to go on a guided hunt then you are probaly selling wildlife, if not why get the wildlife hunting license??? Well maybe you are selling car rides I don't know.8)

What advantage would you have ej take, just curious???


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

dkcabell, welcome to the site. I'm closing this topic and if you still have more questions, feel free to post up another thread an ask.

Guys, he just wanted an answer, I think he got some straight one's. If you want to debate G/O's, please do it in the hot topics.

Thanks.


----------

